
ORMs Are Not Easier - felixyz
https://blog.taylorwood.io/2019/05/08/orm-no-thanks.html
======
pmontra
They are never easier but they are convenient for serializing/deserializing
from the DB to the data structures of the language. I'm currently working with
Rails, Django and Phoenix. For a polyglot developer having to learn how to do
SQL in many different languages is immediately a stupid thing to do.

I wish I could write my queries in SQL and the ORMs be smart enough to handle
them without making me parse the results manually.

On the other side, I like ORMs for managing the databases with migrations.

